# New location, no workshop, old song.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*New location, no workshop, old song.*
Once in a while I am not sure where to post, this time was one of these…

So this is a little brief update on my situation, not just my workspace situation, but also life as it goes.










I think this little update is a lot about life, but we will see as I write the text…
At least the reason why I have been so little on LJ is due to the fact I meet the woman who can make a simple piece of bread like this into a love story.










Just before we get there I will show you a little drawing of my apartment as some of you know it (I had a few LJ's there for visit). This is only for sentimental reasons…










She is also the reason I started to make funny cooking…










Since last I have been at the hospital, they thought it was a heart attack, but it was a spinal lock (don't know the name), so after a visit at the chiropractor I was a new man.
And guess who was by my side all the time…










Quite fast we agreed that we better share roof and bed, and since her apartment had room enough and are situated in a good location only few hundred meters from the sea we decided to move there.
Only problem was that we were a room short with three children and us, so it was time for…
Woodworking?
Naaaa….
Metal frame and plaster boards, but at least building a little.










We have been tested in many ways these months, I was sick, making a new unit out of our two families and we even had time to try and rescue an old man who was about to die from being choked in a piece of bread.
Sadly he did not make it, they had to give up at the hospital, but Sisse and I learned that we worked well together in times of crises and this has been useful in the moving also.
May God have mercy on his soul.










Ok, a little woodworking, a bookcase and some beds but nothing worth blogging about on a woodworking site, even it was nice to smell some wood and make Festools run for a short while.










This was a sad moment, packing down my workshop at the old place.
I almost got a depression, especially since I have no new workshop so all had to go to storage.










Last load from the old place was my good old Vespa.
Goodbye old life - welcome future.










Last flowers from my little garden.










The view at the road where I live now.
Wonderful to be so close to the sea, soon my kayaks will be at the sea and perhaps a little fishing is waiting ahead also.










Since I for now have no workshop, I will have more time for drawing.










Also the nude on Mondays.










Here a view at my new desk.
Plenty of light.
And if you look at the right side some tools have sneaked in…










My own shaves and Japanese tools.










Sketch books, woodworking books and an old chest in the living room.










Ahhhh some tools and wood, how could I live without!










My tote also found its way into the new apartment.










And even more interesting - my Japanese tools and workbench.










Yes I plan to work with Japanese tools until I find a room for rent to make a new workshop close to home.
I will soon start blogging about the Japanese tools and setup since most of this is already made but I did not have the time to blog.

So now you know why I am not arround as much as usual, hope there will be more time in the near future.

Plenty of warm thoughts to all of you.

*Best thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mads,

What a wonderful story. Sorry about the workshop situation, but it looks like everything else will make up for it until you find a new space.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I always love the pictures you post, Mads. I hope you get a new shop up and running! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thank you both 
for this wonderful new life
you share together

good to hear from you again

japanese isn't to bad
look at all they have done there by hand

but we do look forward to the new shop soon

congratulations
in you new and better lives 
and the kids too

everybody is happy now


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

It looks to me as though you have workshop enough, for now, and an even fuller heart (possible for Mafe?) and life in other aspects. Not a bad trade for a time. The workshop will come.

Best,


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on the great situation. I know the lack of space wont stop you from creating, and working with wood. Look forward to the creative solutions for working with what you have.


----------



## ramon (Sep 6, 2009)

La madera siempre puede esperar,el amor no.Felicidades.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Best wishes! And happy thoughts!

Cheers!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Mads, Mauuuuuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwww

jamie


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

Mads,

Wishing you and Sisse a wonderful life and I look forward to reading about your journey from deshi to shokunin.

Whenever I'm feeling that life is getting the better of me I think of people like you who've gone through rougher times than I've ever had and yet still manage to smile. It keeps me going.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck on this most recent adventure, here's to it lasting a lifetime for the both of you!!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm happy for you. Wish I could pick up and move to CA along Freeway 1 myself, but at least I spent some time there last year.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good luck with your new life Mads.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear you were in hospital Mads, but so glad you're Ok now. I'm so happy for you my friend. You really deserve it.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Wonderful story.
Those 4 letters are so powerful *"LOVE"*
Your workshop will come back 
We will wait for that to happen.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

What a wonderful story, I couldn't be happier for you! Congrats, Mads! You done good, Sir!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello Mads, love is what brings joy to our hearts. It is so good to see that you have found your Venus and by the happy smiles, all is well. Glad to hear your medical condition wasnt life threatening, oh yes a good Chiropractor is a blessing. Your picture documentation is excellent, every detail is interesting.

*I am so very happy for you*

I am learning to be loving in my thoughts, words and deeds, however diffiicult it is at times ….. perhaps one day I can share a story like yours.

Thank you for sharing your life with us Mads


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Mads!

I met the love of my life 13 years ago last month. We have been together through thick and thin ever since and got married exactly one year after we me.

At one time the world looked bleak, but in the past 13 years, there isn't a day that goes by that isn't a bit brighter because she loves me!

Good Luck old friend!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sir, 
You are a lucky man! Best wishes for your future together.
Jim


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wow… sorry to have missed so much of what's been happening Mads…. glad you are ok, and more importantly amazingly happy you have found such beautiful love and someone to share it with and that shares it with you - you ARE a lucky man. and anything else will follow.

thank you for the reminder of how much love can inspire and conquer all.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Best Wishes, Lucky Man !!!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*mads* you are surely a blessed man to have found each other .thank for sharing it has brought a gladness to me. life sure can change fast and sometimes it a beautiful change .


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

When one door closes another opens and a new journey begins. Smiles to you Mads.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

My heart is a-flutter.
I am too a hopeless romantic. I love being in love.

Carry on,
Steve


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Wonderful story Mads and tells us that maybe Cupid has some preferences and may choose to follow plane shavings over sawdust and breadcrumbs  I am very happy for you Mafe and for her as well.

Something to think about fellow woodworkers. If one is alone, it might be a good ideal to pull out a block plane, shave off the edges of a little cherry, trail them outside your workshop, and wait… 

David


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Mads: Held og lykke.

Madts.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Mads life is looking very wonderful and exciting for you these days! So glad the hospital visit is over and your new life is up and running. All the best to you and your new love. I see those tools sneaking in there….lol…....look out Sisse the workshop is coming soon!....lol. All the best to you and yours, I look forward to reading more adventures soon.

Joe


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Félicitations et bonne chance, Mads. Sois très heureux avec Sisse, Mathilde et ta nouvelle famille.

Au plaisir,

Serge


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mads, so glad your back and better than ever. I was starting to worry. Best wishes.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Being happy is no.1 on my list of life. Looks like you both are seein it in each other. Enjoy every minute of every day, cuz, you just never know.


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations ! Great story.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

You old romantic mads , what a truly fabulous love story, I can tell at ther moment a workshop is of little matter to you, but, I am sure with the help of your new "handywoman" (I see you have Sisse on the tools already, that's a good start ) it will all work out.
All the very best to you both & continuing good luck with the back.
Go well friend
Pete


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wow mads

you two have sure gotten everyone exited 
with this post

*ramon
madts
bricofleur*
are talking in that funny love language
and even
*spalm*
is all a-flutter

again all the best


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh man, these are really exciting good news! The girls seem to get on well also 
Hopefully this is the new life you always strived for!

Best wishes dear friend!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi my so dear LJ´s, just checked the post and what a wonderful river of comments and most of all happy thoughts that are running here towards me - thank you.

So wonderful to see how love can be shared, and as I like to say 'spread like rings in the water'.

Now it is bed time so I will say goodnight and read them all tomorrow - after all Sisse is waiting in there ;-) so I hope to be forgiven.

The best of my thoughts, and thank you for the sweet smile on my face and the silent happy beating in my heart,
Mads


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

It's great to hear from you Mads. Congratualtions on meeting the love of your life. It's good to hear that your health is better. I'm sure that you will find a way to continue your woodworking. Again, glad to hear from you.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

A story of love, of kindness and generosity - all in pictures and pictures within pictures (and stories within stories). 
There will be woodworking again - a loving person can only ignite our passions, not demand substitutions.
All the best!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What a wonderful life update, Mads. You are indeed a lucky man, but Sisse is a lucky woman as well!


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

I like reading your posts Mafe. You seem to turn your life into some sort of epic ballad….........

'And still they gazed, and still the wonder grew,
that one small head could carry all he knew'.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Mads,

Wonderful news! I'm glad to hear of your new love. May your lives togeather be full of joy.

And I'm sure your woodworking artistry will manage to make things even more beautiful in your new world.

Be not a stranger…

Herb


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the update Mads )))))))))
I knew you cuoldn´t let the drawing tools be packed down …. lol
glad to see you are on your feet again 
remember to clean up after every shave you make before Sisse get home from work 
we don´t want to see the lovely smile in her eyes change to dark … sending lightnings after you and us .. ;-)
give all the girls and Karl some big hugs from us then we maybee can be forgiven when you use
too much time on LumberJock

the best wishes in the future to you two and the rest of the family 
from Ærø 
Silke and Dennis


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You are one lucky guy!
Best wishes for continued health and happiness!!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantastic!

I'd thought that something must be going on with you being so quiet on LJs lately, so I'm glad to hear that it has been (mostly) good. Enjoy this new phase of life and best wishes to you and Sisse. I hope you do find a place for a workshop soon.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Great post, and touching story Mads. I am happy for you, and yes I was wondering why you were not posting. I am glad it was something like this. Never would have known but now that I do it's good, all good.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Live ,Love and Laugh ,I'm very happy for you both,and the whole family .


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

ALL RIGHT!!!!!
MIKE


----------



## bko (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish you much happiness! It looks like you are on your way toward something wonderful.

-Brian


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Well done Mads. I knew there had to be a reason why we had not seen much of you lately. Congratulations and best wishes. It will all work out just like it is supposed to.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello, my friend. I am so glad for you! I am happy that you condition was not as severe as it sounded and you have a beautiful person to look out for you and share a new life with. Mathilde seems happy too!
It is nice to see that some of your precious tools came with you!!
Keep in touch, Mads….....................Jim


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Congradulations! Awesome post, pictures, and writing. Well done and good luck.


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

So wonderful to read another posting from you Mads, a posting of love, romance, change and blissful promise!
You are a lucky man to have found your Sisse, as she is to have found you. My blessings go out to the both of you and your wonderful children.

In time, your workshop will return to you and you'll be able to enjoy the alluring fragrance of raw worked wood coupled with the tactile warmth of its smoothly planed surface, but for now your focus should be on this wonderful union and all the blessings that it entails.

I will eagerly await, as we all shall, the next chapter from the pages of your happy life.

Held og lykke min ven!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations Mads and Sissel! I'm very happy for you both. Loving someone and being loved back trumps woodworking any day (heresy?), so you are definitely on the right track Mads. My wife is a nurse too. Good choice! I'm sure you will find a way to continue your hobby. We will dearly miss your good humor, warm friendly nature and your fantastic blogs and wonderful tool designs for awhile, but it will be worth the wait.I hope you will still be posting/commenting so we can keep in touch.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

We'd missed you here Mads, and now we know why you were so quiet..very good reasons !
And very happy for you both !
Welcome home (to both this home and your new one ;-)


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Mads, Thanks for the wonderful update.

I am very happy for you-I guess there are more important thangs than woodworking.

Congratulations!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Mads, good to hear from and to know that you are now well. 
Best wishes for your new life and for a shop very soon.
Bert


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats and best wishes Mads & Sisse! A wonderful story!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to hear you are well. Even suspected heart attacks are a frightening thing so its good thats over. I wish you both all the best. Sorry to hear about the current workshop situation but I'm sure you'll sort it out in the long run. I admit Sue and I have darkened Ikea's door once or twice. Well whatever works eh.

Regards


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

......and here I am trying to win the lottery and ther yeou go hitting the jackpot without even trying. 

Best of luck with your new family, it's your best project to date.
Be happy


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

What a great story. The future looks good. But one question. Does Sisse know just the right way to pack your smoking pipe?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

All the best my friend!

I am happy that you have found a woman who would make you marry her!


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Mads

Glad to see good things happening in your life. Thanks for the update! We are all connected by electrons here on LJ's but we all need to have people in our lives to share a meal and life with. Best wishes on this new chapter of your life.

Mike


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I have never spoken to you although I have followed you and your workings since I became a LJ. I have much respect for your skill, works and personality; as you have laid your life out here on these forums. As one door closes another opens, walk proudly through the next door. Since none of the doors are locked they all remain passable. I would wish you good luck but you seem to be the kind of man that makes his own luck.
Peace be with you.


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Mads, I've quietly enjoyed many of your posts. I wish you much joy and happiness in your new home. The Roller Coaster is much more fun when you're on it with someone you love.

Chris


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

A great post.
Best wishes to you and Sisse


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Mads you'll find your shop in time. For now enjoy your new family. With three kids in the house something is bound to need repair.


----------



## AlexeyKhasyanov (Jul 15, 2010)

Here you are.

Your choice. Congratulations!

and sharpened the ax…...... Eccl 10:10 and as always Rev 22:21

Alexey.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Mads,

I hope this comes out right. If not, I'll blame google 

Bedste ønsker til både dig og Sisse. Må livet bringe dig noget, men glæde!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats.
You are a lucky man.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good to hear from you and best wishes for you friend. "Creativity loves constraints" I know you will still do great work.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

I am glad your life has taken such a good turn for the better and the sacrifice of not having your shop will soon be overcome .
There are many things important in life and all have to be kept in balance and you have now found balance .
*Congratulations *
Kiefer


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi all of you wonderful LJ's,
First a big warm thank you to all of you who took the time to read this, and a even bigger and warmer to you my friends who left comments so full of heart.
To see that I had 70 comments on this not at all wordworking subject really made me smile big time.
I will be to touched if I commented each, so I will tell you all that you gave me a big boost of life here, a energy needed after the moving.
Yes I am a lucky man - thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad you are well, no, it sounds like you are great. Survived a health scare, found a women to love and who loves you, added some children to your life, sea, sun, painting… I'd say all is great for our friend, Mads. Take care.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats Mads. Best of luck.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you both.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Mads,

You appear to be every bit of a true Dane! (as little as I understand what that means)

Water colors by the sea… modern architecture… an eye for beauty… a pipe… woodworking with your hands, and now a pretty blonde Scandinavian girl…

Congratulations and well wishes.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

The Danes are the most chilled out people in the world despite having the highest taxes. )


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

ssnvet, smiles here, I guess as you say it I must be! And happy and proud to be also.

Andy, big laugh here. Acually I even enjoy paying these taxes more after I retired for some reason.

Best of my thoughts and thx,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ha ha Mads but the people in Copenhagen isn´t among 4 happyest city´s in the world 
but the smiles city is = Aarhus were I´m from )))

take care
Dennis


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

mafe, congrats, on the new found love.we all have the love for working the wood. but a womans love is very much needed.even when you don't know if you have been missing what you didn't have.
best of luck for your future.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

'Even when you don't know if you have been missing what you didn't have'.
So often this is the truth in life.
Yes Dennis, she will be back!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

They say, 'home is where the heart is'. A few woodworking tools too can't be a bad thing 
Good Luck in your new home.

Cheers
John


----------



## Tugboat706 (Jun 24, 2012)

Whether there is woodworking in them directly or not, your posts are always worth reading  Blessings upon your impending marriage


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you guys.
Yes home is where the heart is.
Woodworking or not…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Tugboat706 (Jun 24, 2012)

Of course, being a nurse, I highly approve of your fiancee


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smiles.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Beeing a retired architect I do the same… lol.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for this beautiful story, Mads. Yes, you are a lucky man. Your fiance shows a lot of love, kindness, and character in her face, not to even mention the fact that she is quite lovely. I suspect the occupation of being a nurse will nurture or magnify these sorts of characteristics in people. Even in a photograph she gives me the distinct impression of being a kind and gentle spirit that is full of love. No doubt she will make you very happy and I'm also certain that you will also make her happy. So all is well. Yes, you will be separated from many of your tools for a while but you will be reunited with them again someday soon I hope, and with your new love it won't be nearly as traumatic as it could be. God has blessed you and you have a lot to look forward to. Thanks for sharing this with us.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Trumpington_Strete (Jan 8, 2017)

So it is interesting and very good written and see what they think about other people. 
ent tools you have got here.


----------

